# Seems Reasonable !



## osprey2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Veggi.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jul 8, 2015


----------



## wade (Jul 9, 2015)

Lol. That accurately describes a few people that I know


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jul 9, 2015)

A Vegewhat? Never met one. I'm assuming it's some kind of talking tree.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 9, 2015)

Being from Texas, I know I no speaky da English but someone has got to splain this "veggie" thing to me!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Jul 10, 2015)

He is from Wisconson !!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 10, 2015)

Wisconsin??  That is Yankee land!  Don't make me get my gun and start whistling "Dixie"!!  It will turn ugly!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## resurrected (Jul 10, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Wisconsin??  That is Yankee land!  Don't make me get my gun and start whistling "Dixie"!!  It will turn ugly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't ever get your gun out, Danny.

If you ever do, I'll get out my butter knife and baste you to death............


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 12, 2015)

Well; OK.  I won't force you to baste me with the butter knife and I promise not to fork you. DEAL!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Have fun!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

